# bulks strongest woman .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=227621420623072


27 November · 11:00 - 16:00



BULKS POWER AND STRENGTH GYMUNIT 19 LION BUSINESS PARK, DERING WAY, DA12 2DN

Gravesend, Kent



Jay Hughes





Location


Created by:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1803832887


http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1803832887

[TR=class: spacer]

[TD=colspan: 2]
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1803832887
[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

More info[TD=class: data]Well, here it is... what you have all been waiting for...



BULK'S STRONGEST WOMAN 2011



Sunday 27th November 11am start



ALL competitors will receive a medal, BULKs goodie bag, personalised pink tshirt (or vest, your choice) plus a pink headband. 



TOP 3 will receive prizes and trophies



Events have been created after listening to feedback from all those who are interested and have been designed to ensure everyone can have a go and have a laugh. 



Events as follows (subject to change/weather permitting)



Deadlift- last woman standing (80kg to start)



Van Pull (harness)



Loading Medley- 32kg 48kg and 65kg stone, 40-50kg sandbag then 50-60kg dumbell



110kg Yoke 25m then 130kg tyre flip back



55kg farmers for 20m, drop and turn, then 20m back



Pressing Medley- log, axle and dumbell (weights to be confirmed)

[/TD]

[/TR]

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1803832887




now that looks like a good comp for the ladies , also a good comp to watch anyone local please go watch my wife (uk`s strongest woman) shall be competing


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice events! /on topic

I wonder who would win in a catfight between your missus and Gemma Magnusson. /on topic


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Nice events! /on topic
> 
> I wonder who would win in a catfight between your missus and Gemma Magnusson. /on topic


naked and in a paddling pool with baby oil ?

id be to busy [email protected] to care :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> naked and in a paddling pool with baby oil ?
> 
> id be to busy [email protected] to care :lol:


I prefer jelly. I think jelly wrestling is a legitimate event.

You've had sumo wrestling in WSM, arm wrestling in UKSM. Why not JELLY???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I prefer jelly. I think jelly wrestling is a legitimate event.
> 
> You've had sumo wrestling in WSM, arm wrestling in UKSM. Why not JELLY???


i think your on to a winner


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sunday shall see a bunch of strong birds do battle against iron and might ...

BULK'S STRONGEST WOMAN 2011

Sunday 27th November 11am start

ALL competitors will receive a medal, BULKs goodie bag, personalised pink tshirt (or vest, your choice) plus a pink headband.

TOP 3 will receive prizes and trophies

Events have been created after listening to feedback from all those who are interested and have been designed to ensure everyone can have a go and have a laugh.

Events as follows (subject to change/weather permitting)

Deadlift- last woman standing (80kg to start)

Van Pull (harness)

Loading Medley- 32kg 48kg and 65kg stone, 40-50kg sandbag then 50-60kg dumbell

110kg Yoke 25m then 130kg tyre flip back

55kg farmers for 20m, drop and turn, then 20m back

Pressing Medley- log, axle and dumbell (weights to be confirmed)

the current uk`s strongest woman shall be in this comp however she is currently training towards miss galaxy at this event ... http://valhallafestival.co.uk/

anyone wanna come across and say hi i will be more than happy to have a chat .

and tass shall be there too


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

if he feels well enough


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> if he feels well enough


its only a little southern fairy flu bit like a mouse cold lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah it is..I'll come along and give it to you...Sloppy Snog


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> yeah it is..I'll come along and give it to you...Sloppy Snog


your services are needed buddy i want you to film my wife 

let me know how much


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

All the breast to your missus mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> All the breast to your missus mate.


thighs alot buddy .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> your services are needed buddy i want you to film my wife
> 
> let me know how much


I dont mind doing your missus, but I cant be @rsed to do all the other birds

Payment = 2 clementines (for the vit c)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deal buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my wife has taken heads today to win yet another trophy as bulks strongest woman .

a few girls stuck out from the pack was a very enjoyable day .

well done wifey


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Two comps, Two wins...Can't getr better than that

Vid to follow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Two comps, Two wins...Can't getr better than that
> 
> Vid to follow


another great outing shame we didnt have free uk-m clothing each to help promote eh tass


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and just to add the wife did a 170kg deadlift .


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice one Ewens missus


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> another great outing shame we didnt have free uk-m clothing each to help promote eh tass


We could have made this site famous !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> We could have made this site famous !!!


this place could do with something to boost users


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

congrats to ewens wife:thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done! congrats to your missus ewen!!! :thumb:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

:thumb: good job Ewens wife :thumb:

I wish I lived a bit closer as I would have liked to have watched the comp.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymfit said:


> :thumb: good job Ewens wife :thumb:
> 
> I wish I lived a bit closer as I would have liked to have watched the comp.


thanks .

it seems the ladies comps are getting very popular so wont be too long til one is held near to you .


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrats Mrs Ewen!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> thanks .
> 
> it seems the ladies comps are getting very popular so wont be too long til one is held near to you .


I hope so, I'd really like to watch a few comps and see some of the girls compete :thumb:

Do they have regular training days for women down at your gym? my housemates parents live in Seven Oaks so will prob be down that way over xmas if theres anything going on?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymfit said:


> I hope so, I'd really like to watch a few comps and see some of the girls compete :thumb:
> 
> Do they have regular training days for women down at your gym? my housemates parents live in Seven Oaks so will prob be down that way over xmas if theres anything going on?


normally what happens is the strongman equipment is ready to use for anyone but since the gym has gone through an overhaul its still not set up yet so until it is only limited stuff is ready , but im going have a word and see what crack is with it as theres a few going elsewhere to train events .

but there is bulks in gravesend and reflexions in dartford both not far from sevenoaks and same applies pay and use


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> normally what happens is the strongman equipment is ready to use for anyone but since the gym has gone through an overhaul its still not set up yet so until it is only limited stuff is ready , but im going have a word and see what crack is with it as theres a few going elsewhere to train events .
> 
> but there is bulks in gravesend and reflexions in dartford both not far from sevenoaks and same applies pay and use


Ah cool well when Im down in sevenoaks I'll defo be trying to escape and check out the gym lol  Am going to the next training day in Swindon in a couple of weeks as I really loved the 1st one + it was great meeting a few of the other girls  I guess its too far for Rebecca to travel + not much point when you have such a good gym right on your doorstep eh.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymfit said:


> Ah cool well when Im down in sevenoaks I'll defo be trying to escape and check out the gym lol  Am going to the next training day in Swindon in a couple of weeks as I really loved the 1st one + it was great meeting a few of the other girls  I guess its too far for Rebecca to travel + not much point when you have such a good gym right on your doorstep eh.


yeah its just that bit far for her plus (no offence to craig) but steve at mom is the king when it comes to that kinda stuff .

hes one of them that just gets the best out of you without being an ass if that makes sense .

enter a comp trust me you wont look back


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> yeah its just that bit far for her plus (no offence to craig) but steve at mom is the king when it comes to that kinda stuff .
> 
> hes one of them that just gets the best out of you without being an ass if that makes sense .
> 
> enter a comp trust me you wont look back


I will defo think about it when I can overhead press again :thumbup1: recon I better get in some practise at lifting those atlas stone things too, I couldnt make the thing budge last time lol, mind you I didnt fancy covering myself in that sticky tacky stuff + it was 90kg or someting stupid....they need to get a few lighter ones for us to practise on!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymfit said:


> I will defo think about it when I can overhead press again :thumbup1: recon I better get in some practise at lifting those atlas stone things too, I couldnt make the thing budge last time lol, mind you I didnt fancy covering myself in that sticky tacky stuff + it was 90kg or someting stupid....they need to get a few lighter ones for us to practise on!!


bulks is the place then they had some smaller ones not sure of weight now lol .

any of the gyms i have said there is always someone more than happy to help out with how to lift and stuff , if mom is ready ill run through some events with you and the mrs will too its great to see more people enter the sport .

use white spirit to get the glue off


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Massive well done Mrs Ewen

great work, shows what hard work and heart can do

show em how it done !


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> bulks is the place then they had some smaller ones not sure of weight now lol .
> 
> any of the gyms i have said there is always someone more than happy to help out with how to lift and stuff , if mom is ready ill run through some events with you and the mrs will too its great to see more people enter the sport .
> 
> use white spirit to get the glue off


That would be really cool thanks, its all new to me but I did really enjoy the training day - would defo be good to try those stones but with lighter ones that I could actually move haha - also the truck pull thing was great, just didnt have good shoes on so kept slipping - will wear my wetsuit boots next time, I look like a **** but hopefully wont slip :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

the stones at bulks were 32Kg, 45Kg and 65Kg...They also had some monsters next door


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> the stones at bulks were 32Kg, 45Kg and 65Kg...They also had some monsters next door


they sound a lot more liftable!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

marbles


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> marbles


 :lol: could prob cope with them + I wouldnt have to cover myself in that sticky tacky stuff!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

getting sticky is the best part


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> getting sticky is the best part


hahaha I'll take your word for it..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont reckon I could roll any of those stones over my gigantic belly


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I dont reckon I could roll any of those stones over my gigantic belly


 :lol: I will have the same problem if I dont stop eating these peanut butter filled cupcakes I got given as a thankyou this avo!!! 7 down....5 to go !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

p butter = good fats :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Liking the above to watch when i get the time !!!!!

Bit of lunch time viewing me thinks


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats some strong woman you have their mate!! Bet you don't get on her bad side often :lol: .... well not on purpose anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

she makes me a proud man


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

ewen said:


> she makes me a proud man


And so she should bro :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Some deadlift action (with absolutely no hidden agenda for putting this up either)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice one tass great video


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Forgot to watch yesterday but watched today

2 things struck me, Ewen your missus is strong and you must be real proud of her and the second was big tels feet are massive !!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol retro yes to both , terry a top bloke he makes time for his fans and helps out in the sport too .


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow how did your mrs get that 170 up fck great lifting!

Theres some right fitties there that little brunnette with blue trainers is well cute :thumb:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Some deadlift action (with absolutely no hidden agenda for putting this up either)


great vid that


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Wow how did your mrs get that 170 up fck great lifting!
> 
> Theres some right fitties there that little brunnette with blue trainers is well cute :thumb:


the comp in surrey attracts a few birds to


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

ewen said:


> the comp in surrey attracts a few birds to


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah yeah yeahhhhhhh lol


----------

